# Question about Triplets and size



## StudMuffinNigis (Dec 5, 2010)

Situation:I am purchasing some goats and one is from a litter of 3 and he is the runt, he is really small. Two questions: does being the runt mean he will always be small or will he grow out to a normal size. Also, since Nigerian dwarfs are bred to be short, do some people want the runts hoping they stay small or is that not true? Thank you!


----------



## ksalvagno (Dec 5, 2010)

If your runt is getting plenty of hay and feed, I would think he would have just as much chance as any normal goat to end up a "normal" size. I can't speak specifically from goat experience but from my experience with other animals, the runt usually grows just fine.

As far as people wanting runts in hopes of having a smaller animal. I guess it depends on the use. If you are wanting a milking goat, then you don't want them shorter than normal. Maybe someone who just wants a pet would be happy with that. But I would never try to breed for a very small size Nigerian.


----------



## helmstead (Dec 5, 2010)

Some runts won't grow to full potential, some come out of it just fine.

And NO...while you don't want to breed for overheight animals...you also don't want to breed them down too small.  However, a runt is different than a genetically dwarved animal...they should PRODUCE normal heighted offspring.

I would never recommend breeding a doe who was exceptionally small - that's asking for trouble.


----------



## StudMuffinNigis (Dec 5, 2010)

Ok, I guess I was meaning height more than size since the standard calls for certain sizes and if to large they are DQ. I appreciate the info. Would you feel using a male runt of 3 triplets as a main breeder for my program?


----------



## helmstead (Dec 5, 2010)

If he were a fabulous buck...and would still SHOW well...then sure, I'd use him.


----------



## StudMuffinNigis (Dec 5, 2010)

Any tips on figuring out if he is a fabulous buck and will show well at 4 weeks of age? Hahaha. I take it he will need to grow for 6-8 months to figure out just how great he will be. I'm just having to choose between this little guy who is the runt or another male of the same age but 2-3 times his size, it being the only kid. Just nervous I will regret my decision down the road hence asking for opinions. Thank you all!


----------



## Calliopia (Dec 5, 2010)

Can you get pictures of both posted on here?  I know absolutely nothing about ND's but many on here judge keepers for their own group at a couple days old and could give you at least their evaluation. 

I think you'll need head on, side, and rear if I remember correctly.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Dec 6, 2010)

I'd pick a triplet (even if he's slightly small) over a single any day.


----------



## Ariel301 (Dec 15, 2010)

StufMuffinNigis said:
			
		

> Any tips on figuring out if he is a fabulous buck and will show well at 4 weeks of age? Hahaha. I take it he will need to grow for 6-8 months to figure out just how great he will be. I'm just having to choose between this little guy who is the runt or another male of the same age but 2-3 times his size, it being the only kid. Just nervous I will regret my decision down the road hence asking for opinions. Thank you all!


It is more difficult to judge the quality of a young one than a mature adult, since when they are growing they are constantly changing, and you could be looking at them on an "awkward" day...but you can see some basics.

Topline: You want him to be long through the body and have a flat topline, not curved when he is standing normally.

Width: How wide is he between the back legs? Imagine him with an udder--the more width he has through the escutcheon (the arch between the upper hind legs, where an udder sits on a doe), the bigger and nicer an udder that can fit there on his daughters, as he will pass this feature on. Also pay attention to his mother's udder, because those are the udder genetics he will pass to his daughters. 

Legs: This one can be tough to judge on a wobbly little kid. You want to see a good angle through the hock joint, he should not be "posty" legged in his hind legs. His hocks from the rear view should be pointing straight back, not twisted inward or bow-legged looking. He should be straight through the front legs, not bent over at all through the knees, or knock-kneed, and on all four feet he should stand squarely, not be walking on the side of one toe or have his feet twisted outward or inward.


----------

